# Looking for a decent priced t-shirt printing service for small business



## JMK420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi,

I have a small business that I am starting and I thought it would be a great idea to get some t-shirts made for uniforms.

I am looking for about 20-25 tshirts at the moment and I am looking for someone who can print a gold logo on a black tshirt, I have the AI file made for my companys logo already, so i am just looking for someone to fulfill, anyone know of someone that can fulfill decent gold logo that sort of reflects?

These tshirts will go in the wash every week or so, so it would be great if the logo and tee will withstand the abuse of a washing machine.


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

If you can send me a private message I can send you a quote and mock up via email.


----------



## bconn210 (Feb 4, 2013)

[email protected] send me an email. I'll shoot you a quote.

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## JMK420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Replied everyone!


----------



## bconn210 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sent you a quick email in response with pricing. Let me know if we can help.


----------



## newland (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi if this hasnt been fulfilled yet please feel free to shoot me and email
[email protected]


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Your PM box is full.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

You are looking more for a one time order or maybe annually and should check out some of the consumer based custom t-shirt websites.


----------



## inkmob8 (Jan 9, 2015)

I would love to send you a price sheet please private message me your email.


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey There,

Would like to send you a price sheet can you message me your email?


----------



## JOTHIM (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,
We Offer Tshirt Drop-Shipping service from India with Highly Durable Screen Printing, DTG Printing and Embroidery.We could fulfill your monthly Order requirement for as low as USd 5 to 7/item including international Shipping. We ship to over 236 Countries Worldwide. All of your order can be Automated with simple Ordering panels. [email protected]


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

If your needs haven't been met yet, we can do a reflective Vegas Gold on black, Would need a file of the logo. The following is information needed to arrive at a quote:
Who provides the shirts?
Sizes?
Where is your location.

If interested e-mail to: [email protected]


----------

